

Tell HN: Happy to test out your product but fix your emails - 3pt14159

Email me without a 1-click unsubscribe, long enough after I tried out your product to forget it (6 to 8 weeks), or an email that I absolutely cannot read without downloading the images, and I'm going to mark it as spam.<p>Don't cut corners here.
======
dglassan
Also, remind me again what your product does and why I'd want to use it.

If it's been 6 to 8 weeks then I definitely forgot about your product and have
no idea why I was interested in the first place. Remind me.

------
mnicole
Also, please do not transfer your past product's mailing list to your new
app's mailing list unless it's directly in line with or an add-on to the type
of service I originally wanted to know more about.

I recently had this happen and even though I was actually very interested in
their new product, I was put off enough that I unsubscribed from both. My
email address is not your launchpad unless I'm subbed to your company's
newsletter.

------
martey
I have noticed a lot of companies waiting a few weeks and then surreptitiously
adding me to their newsletter. I assume that the idea is that I will not
remember that I did not subscribe to it, and am more likely to re-visit the
website.

